# Name Trains for Kids



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

I did these two years ago for Christmas. Most were orders that I got paid for.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That is a neat idea. They would go over great in a flea market/craft store if you had several of the letters so they could just chose and purchase which ones they would need.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> That is a neat idea. They would go over great in a flea market/craft store if you had several of the letters so they could just chose and purchase which ones they would need.


:thumbdown:

I think unpainted would be the way to go. The problem is that you have to have enough letters painted in the different colors, so that you don't have duplicate colors in the train. That's a lot of combinations. Unless you want to go into the train business and spend a lot of time doing that, it doesn't work out so well.

Can you tell I've been down this road... at least in my head. :yes:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

The painting is most of the effort. Lighter colors take two coats. I charge $2.50 a letter and $3.50 each for the engine and caboose. I've bought wheels, axles, stacks, brass eyelets, and small cup hooks in bulk. This has brought my price per item down a lot. I probably make 50% on these, which is still slave labor when you figure in the time.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> The painting is most of the effort. Lighter colors take two coats. I charge $2.50 a letter and $3.50 each for the engine and caboose. I've bought wheels, axles, stacks, brass eyelets, and small cup hooks in bulk. This has brought my price per item down a lot. I probably make 50% on these, which is still slave labor when you figure in the time.


THose are the kind of things you should do when you retire. You know when you don't have anything else to do with your time and your living off of the millions you've made in your younger years.:laughing:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> THose are the kind of things you should do when you retire. You know when you don't have anything else to do with your time and your living off of the millions you've made in your younger years.:laughing:


EXACTLY! There's not way you could do it until then. Not enough time. Having a young family is a huge factor as well. My free time is a total premium now with two boys under 3.


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Wait, so you're saying for the "NOAH" train you only charged $17? And you have a 50% profit margin, so you made $8.50?  

You must be in a different market from me or you were performing community service. At those prices I have several orders for you. Just let me know.

Nice work, by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

C&D Woodcraft said:


> Wait, so you're saying for the "NOAH" train you only charged $17? And you have a 50% profit margin, so you made $8.50?
> 
> You must be in a different market from me or you were performing community service. At those prices I have several orders for you. Just let me know.
> 
> Nice work, by the way. :thumbsup:


Actually, Noah was a gift. I think Chandler was my longest train and I got like $27 for it.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd buy one for my son. Those are cool!


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I'd buy one for my son. Those are cool!


If you want a copy of the plans, just let me know.


----------

